# Spray painting tips



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've been painting various parts of my tractor, and I've done the sanding thing, the cleaning thing, the priming thing and now 2 coats of finish painting. I've been using a 75 watt light bulb with one of those aluminum reflectors behind it to see what I'm doing in the basement. I left the light on after painting and the heat from the bulb seems to really help with the drying process. I think I stumbled on something here as I'm getting the best results of my life here. Just thought I'd share this.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats Great*

glad to hear its going your way heat aways helps if you have moist damp air thanks for the info:thumbsup: What are you painting anyway.
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a dehunidifier running in the basement all the time as we do a fair amount of stuff down there. But the light must give off just enough heat to dry the paint at the optimum rate. I'm painting one of my Deere 316s. The wife is P.O.ed that it is not together to plow snow and she has a point. But I had it apart to put in a new engine and I just couldn't bear putting the rusty parts back on it when the engine was looking so good. I'm using rattle cans and am very pleased with the results so far. It won't be a museum piece, just want it to be a working tractor for the next 15 or 20 years, 30 would be even better LOL!


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

Bontai Joe,
Boy, I'm jealous!:furious: My tractors ALL need painting.... Well maybe not the PARTS tractor...
Any how, I have two 500 watt halogen work lights (not the dual thingy, just two eace: separate lights) to augment my aluminum shaded light. They help paint dry REAL well!!!. Since I have all the exposed wall area on my walkout basement, it gets cool in the shop side. (Silly me, I put a baseboard heater in, but I put it in the "office/computer shop" side, where I'm seldom to be found anymore.) Those two lights are named "High" and "Low". I haven't used the little electric catalytic furnace since I got them.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like you are making all the right moves to me. Just make sure you wear a respirator as spray can fumes in a basement can be lethal if not vented properly.


----------

